# Things that remind you of Se



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I just saw a video on YouTube that made me think "this is the most Se video I have ever seen."

And, well, that inspired this thread.

(The video in question):







Honorable mentions:
- Any goddamn thing that Chelsea Handler does.
- ″ Jenna Marbles does
- ″ Trisha Paytas does


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

This is nuts!


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

The one Hemingway novel I read (_A Farewell to Arms)_ seemed ridiculously Se. It was so refreshing. 

Not sure if it was actually Se, but it sure seemed that way to me.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

heavy influence of Fi


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Eudaimonia said:


> This is nuts!


heavy influence of Ti. Hahah


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> The one Hemingway novel I read (_A Farewell to Arms)_ seemed ridiculously Se. It was so refreshing.
> 
> Not sure if it was actually Se, but it sure seemed that way to me.


I think Ernest Hemingway was an ESTP, which is an Se-dom. So that actually makes alot of sense!


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> heavy influence of Ti. Hahah


Yes, that's true which made it more interesting to see how it was done back in the day and what was more plausible during warfare. But, his skills are off the chain!


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Interesting. :kitteh:






This video reminds me of Se vs Si, specifically (Guy in Red, Mugen, ESFP. Guy in blue, Jin, ISTJ).






This reminds me of inferior Ni in Se-dominants. Mugen is ESFP, the other dude I thought was an Ni-dominant, but someone suggested ISTP for him too. Anyway, he has stronger Ni.  *shrugs*


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Eudaimonia

oh my god :shocked:

Gives me a whole new appreciation for the archer class in games, not to mention archery in general.






My contribution:






Shooting something in the face and then punching away the last bit of health... :')


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Kintsugi said:


> This reminds me of inferior Ni in Se-dominants. Mugen is ESFP, the other dude I thought was an Ni-dominant, but someone suggested ISTP for him too. Anyway, he has stronger Ni.  *shrugs*


That's more like Ni & Se vs amateur. A Se-dom would overwhelm an ISTP or INTJ with rapid thinking. A Se-doms fighting style is to overwhelm their opponent with constant changes in technique and strategy, always looking for a weakness, or to unnerve their opponent by constantly forcing them to be on the defensive. The Ni-dom would be desperately trying to fight-off the rapid strategies until the Se-dom wins by controlling the fight.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> That's more like Ni & Se vs amateur. A Se-dom would overwhelm an ISTP or INTJ with rapid thinking. A Se-doms fighting style is to overwhelm their opponent with constant changes in technique and strategy, always looking for a weakness, or to unnerve their opponent by constantly forcing them to be on the defensive. The Ni-dom would be desperately trying to fight-off the rapid strategies until the Se-dom wins by controlling the fight.


The Ni-dom would find the pattern and win! There are only so many different technique and strategy!  haha


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Se isn't all about fighting, you know.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Kintsugi said:


> This reminds me of inferior Ni in Se-dominants. Mugen is ESFP, the other dude I thought was an Ni-dominant, but someone suggested ISTP for him too. Anyway, he has stronger Ni.  *shrugs*


Haha, yeah, I typed Mugen as ESFP a few years back and that still sticks. I actually put Jin as an ISTJ, but maybe that supports my theory on the similarities between Pi-dominants. Like, when Jin first meets Mugen and criticizes his form as "all over the place" I saw that as Si's tendency to root itself in past experience (empiricism) in opposition to the more spontaneous, carpe diem of Se.

I need to pick your brain on Lelouch in Code Geass (everybody seems to put him as INTJ, but I remember gravitating towards INFP).


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Fried Eggz said:


> That's more like Ni & Se vs amateur. A Se-dom would overwhelm an ISTP or INTJ with rapid thinking. A Se-doms fighting style is to overwhelm their opponent with constant changes in technique and strategy, always looking for a weakness, or to unnerve their opponent by constantly forcing them to be on the defensive. The Ni-dom would be desperately trying to fight-off the rapid strategies until the Se-dom wins by controlling the fight.


An Se-dom is not going to overwhelm a Ti-dominant (emphasis on _*T*_) that easily with rapid _*thinking. *_I'm ​an Se-dominant and one of my issues is that I do not always think before I act, I just jump in, I'm very impulsive (which is the same issue for the character Mugen, which that other dude comments on).

Also, the ISTP is in a more psychologically superior position ("supervision" in Socionics terms) to the ESFP because of the dominant Ti (as opposed to the Ti-PoLR/vulnerable function of the ESFP, their "blind-spot").

You make Se-dominants sound like superheros. They have weaknesses too. 

EDIT: perhaps when you said "rapid thinking" you were referring to the "quick-acting" of Se...?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> The Ni-dom would find the pattern and win! There are only so many different technique and strategy!  haha


The Ni-dom is using Ti to win? That's unusual. The Ni-dom won't have time to think. They need every bit of focus they have just to react. Se is so underrated in MBTI circles.



Kintsugi said:


> An Se-dom is not going to overwhelm a Ti-dominant (emphasis on _*T*_) that easily with rapid _*thinking. *_


Seriously? T does not literally mean thinking. It means logical decision making.



Kintsugi said:


> I'm ​an Se-dominant and one of my issues is that I do not always think before I act, I just jump in, I'm very impulsive (which is the same issue for the character Mugen, which that other dude comments on).


Yeah, so? A trained Se user is impulsive in a fight, and that's not a bad thing. 



Kintsugi said:


> Also, the ISTP is in a more psychologically superior position ("supervision" in Socionics terms) to the ESFP because of the dominant Ti (as opposed to the Ti-PoLR/vulnerable function of the ESFP, their "blind-spot").


You're talking to an LSI... if anything, supervision is just going to cause confusion for both parties, rather than helping either one of them. The SEE isn't going to do anything logical, which will confuse the LSI, and the SEE isn't going to understand the logical actions of the LSI.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> The Ni-dom is using Ti to win? That's unusual. The Ni-dom won't have time to think. They need every bit of focus they have just to react. Se is so underrated in MBTI circles.


Ni do not need to think. Ni find pattern for its Se to act on. Ye perhaps not at me, I love those Se.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

This whole video has always reminded me of it XD


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> Seriously? T does not literally mean thinking. It means logical decision making.


Of course it means thinking, in the way Jung view thinking. Categorizing pieces of the world in fact-form. Or something like that. Thinking does not make decisions.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> Ni do not need to think. Ni find pattern for its Se to act on. Ye perhaps not at me, I love those Se.


Ti, not Ni. Ni is a time function; it knows when to be patient. Ti is focused around patterns and models because they are a subjective (i) interpretation of the relationship between objects (T).



Captain Mclain said:


> Of course it means thinking, in the way Jung view thinking.


That's my point summarised. I was not using Jung's definition of the word thinking.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Fried Eggz said:


> The Ni-dom is using Ti to win? That's unusual. The Ni-dom won't have time to think. They need every bit of focus they have just to react. Se is so underrated in MBTI circles.


I think there is some confusion, I was talking about ISTPs. Not Ni-dominants using Ti to win fights. I probably wasn't clear. 

Se is fast at reacting but Ni sees the patterns. They are strong where the other is weak, in certain situations, both can overpower the other. I'm sure a trained Ni-dominant martial artist would be pretty kick-ass.

You don't need to tell me about Se being underrated. 



> Seriously? T does not literally mean thinking. It means logical decision making.


Yeah. Fair point. I jumped in a little quickly there before thinking about what I was going to say. xD

That's another example of my ESFPness. 



> Yeah, so? A trained Se user is impulsive in a fight, and that's not a bad thing.


True, but they would also benefit from having some sort of _discipline_; the ability to pause before they act, and think about the consequences of their actions.

A trained Se-dominant probably has a healthy relationship with inferior Ni.



> You're talking to an LSI... if anything, supervision is just going to cause confusion for both parties, rather than helping either one of them. The SEE isn't going to do anything logical, which will confuse the LSI, and the SEE isn't going to understand the logical actions of the LSI.


Huh....you are an LSI? (it says you are INTJ ).

I'm not sure I agree with this, my experiences are different. I supervise EIIs, they don't confuse me so much; I just feel like they are lacking in areas that I'm strong in. I have to force myself to stop "correcting" them.

LSIs like to correct me too.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Ninjaws said:


> Se isn't all about fighting, you know.


True. I'd probably be terrible at fighting without proper training. 

I'm impulsive but also clumsy as hell.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> Ti, not Ni. Ni is a time function; it knows when to be patient. Ti is focused around patterns and models because they are a subjective (i) interpretation of the relationship between objects (T).


Ni is some kind of Se-gathering-data-storage-packaging-for-use function. Thinking, Ti for example see an object, "table", "it is for dining". Se/Ni see wood and flat area. Ni is about patterns, Ti and Te do systems. It is not the same. 



Fried Eggz said:


> That's my point summarised. I was not using Jung's definition of the word thinking.


We are talking about functions, what is thinking function? It is pretty much the same imo. Depends where in the world you are from ect


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Kintsugi said:


> True. I'd probably be terrible at fighting without proper training.
> 
> I'm impulsive but also clumsy as hell.


*“We are always in a process of becoming and nothing is fixed. Have no rigid system in you, and you’ll be flexible to change with the ever changing. Open yourself and flow, my friend. Flow in the total openness of the living moment. If nothing within you stays rigid, outward things will disclose themselves. Moving, be like water. Still, be like a mirror. Respond like an echo.”

“The primitive stage is the stage of original ignorance in which a person knows nothing of the art of combat. In a fight he simply blocks and strikes instinctively without concern as for what is right and wrong. Of course, he might not be so-called scientific, but he is, nevertheless, being himself.”

“The second stage, the stage of art, begins when a person starts his training. He is taught the different ways of blocking and striking, the various ways of kicking, of standing, of moving, of breathing, of thinking. Unquestionably he is gaining a scientific knowledge of combat, but unfortunately his original self and sense of freedom are lost, and his action no longer flows by itself. His mind tends to freeze at different movements for calculation and analysis. Even worse, he might be “intellectually bound” and maintaining himself outside the actual reality.

“The third stage, the stage of artlessness, occurs when, after years of serious and hard practice, he realizes that, after all, gung fu is nothing special and instead of trying to impose his mind on the art, he adjusts himself to the opponent like water pressing on an earthen wall, it flows through the slightest crack. There is nothing to “try” to do but be purposeless and formless like water. Nothingness prevails; he no longer is confined.” 

*Se destroying Si. And Te. lol:

*



*


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> *“We are always in a process of becoming and nothing is fixed. Have no rigid system in you, and you’ll be flexible to change with the ever changing. Open yourself and flow, my friend. Flow in the total openness of the living moment. If nothing within you stays rigid, outward things will disclose themselves. Moving, be like water. Still, be like a mirror. Respond like an echo.”
> 
> “The primitive stage is the stage of original ignorance in which a person knows nothing of the art of combat. In a fight he simply blocks and strikes instinctively without concern as for what is right and wrong. Of course, he might not be so-called scientific, but he is, nevertheless, being himself.”
> 
> ...


He is so istp, bruce lee. hahaha


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> He is so istp, bruce lee. hahaha


I don't want to start this argument again, but Bruce Lee is clearly not an ISTP. There was another thread on this recently, and I finally got some people to see that it is impossible for him to have inferior feeling. So some are saying ESTP now. Which I also think is closer to the truth. But the idea of him having Ni last is just as problematic as him having Fe last. I still say he is an INFJ. It is very counterintuitive that Bruce Lee is inferior sensing, I know... but that's how it is. 

:happy:


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Outside of fighting techniques, there's nothing good you can say about Se without people disagreeing. Se has been typecast, and most of Se's talents have been falsely attributed to other functions.



Kintsugi said:


> Huh....you are an LSI? (it says you are INTJ ).


I'm pretty sure the INTJ section is mostly LSIs.



Kintsugi said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this, my experiences are different. I supervise EIIs, they don't confuse me so much; I just feel like they are lacking in areas that I'm strong in. I have to force myself to stop "correcting" them.


My supervisee constantly confuses me with their hopelessness. An unrelated anecdote; I had one tell me about how much they hate logic and I swear I had an aneurysm.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> Outside of fighting techniques, there's nothing good you can say about Se without people disagreeing. Se has been typecast, and most of Se's talents have been falsely attributed to other functions.


I think that fits Si more then Se..


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

@FearAndTrembling

Where is the quote from?
It has a seductive Ni-Se-like quality to it. :kitteh:

Now I want to train up and kick some serious ass.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG let go of you damn pattern seeking and trying to label shit.
THIS IS ABOUT SE!!! ACT LIKE IT! :tongue:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Kintsugi said:


> @_FearAndTrembling_
> 
> Where is the quote from?
> It has a seductive Ni-Se-like quality to it. :kitteh:
> ...


Bruce Lee. He pushes hard Ni and Se. And Fe and Ti. 

*When we hold to the core, the opposite sides are the same if they are seen from the center of the moving circle. I do not experience; I am experience. I am not the subject of experience; I am that experience. I am awareness. Nothing else can be I or can exist.

*Question: What are your thoughts when facing an opponent?
Bruce: There is no opponent.
Question: Why is that?
Bruce: Because the word ''l'' does not exist.
A good fight should be like a small play...but played seriously. When the opponent expands, l contract. When he contracts, l expand. And when there is an opportunity... "l" do not hit..."it" hits all by itself (shows his fist).

The highest technique is to have no technique. My technique is a result of your technique; my movement is a result of your movement.

A good JKD man does not oppose force or give way completely. He is pliable as a spring; he is the complement and not the opposition to his opponent’s strength. He has no technique; he makes his opponent's technique his technique. He has no design; he makes opportunity his design.

One should not respond to circumstance with artificial and "wooden" prearrangement. Your action should be like the immediacy of a shadow adapting to its moving object. Your task is simply to complete the other half of the oneness spontaneously.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

@FearAndTrembling

It reminds me of something my INFJ friend would say....._a lot. 
_Now I'm going to go integrate Ni and become a goddamn motherfucking superhero! :ninja:


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Kintsugi said:


> @_FearAndTrembling_
> 
> It reminds me of something my INFJ friend would say....._a lot.
> _Now I'm going to go integrate Ni and become a goddamn motherfucking superhero! :ninja:


The quote about water. That is the ultimate extrovert quote. What sacrifices itself to the object more than water? Water goes with every shape. So it knows every shape. Every form. 

Fe gets the critique of being fake, or chameleon. Jung described Fe as an introjection process. Which is the opposite of projection. Fe becomes the object. It sacrifices itself. Assimilates. Jung made a similar quote about art that I like. The artist has to let the "will" of art flow threw him. 

“Art is a kind of innate drive that seizes a human being and makes him its instrument. The artist is not a person endowed with free will who seeks his own ends, but one who allows art to realize its purpose through him. As a human being he may have moods and a will and personal aims, but as an artist he is "man" in a higher sense— he is "collective man"— one who carries and shapes the unconscious, psychic forms of mankind.”
You can replace the word "artist" with the word "counselor". A good counselor also lets other people realize their purpose through them. But they have to know the person truly, and have no personal aims of their own. Like water. Lee and Jung are similar. Lee is a mentor/counselor type as well. He said a good teacher protects his students from his beliefs.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

We were riding in the bed of a truck up a cliff over a lake in a group. My ESTP friend, 100% sober, jumped out of the moving truck, over the cliff. Wearing just a bikini top and jean shorts. I seriously doubt she had any idea if there were rocks down there. We went nuts in the bed of the truck getting the driver to stop because he didn't know what she had just done. We got to the edge and she was having a grand old time in the water. Anyway, she managed to convince a few more of us to try it. Cliff diving, not jumping out of moving trucks. I always wonder if she knew if there were rocks down there before she jumped. Or if she knew it wasn't too high to jump. It's hard to tell with her. 

When I first met her, I thought she was an attention whore and maybe a little suicidal. But that's not it. She doesn't even try to keep tabs on that Se. She just lets it run the show.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

“The extraordinary footage that follows is a compilation of multiple runs by five cheetahs during three days of filming. Using a Phantom camera filming at 1200 frames per second while zooming beside a sprinting cheetah, the team captured every nuance of the cat’s movement as it reached top speeds of 60+ miles per hour.

Cheetahs are the fastest runners on the planet. Combining the resources of National Geographic Magazine and the Cincinnati Zoo, and drawing on the skills of an incredible crew, we documented these amazing cats in a way that’s never been done before. Winner of the 2013 National Magazine Awards for best Multimedia piece of the year.”


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Eudaimonia said:


> This is nuts!


So cool, Eudaimonia! Never knew about that stuff. The guy shoots arrows like the elf archer in _Hawk the Slayer_ (and those were special effects). Gotta be hyper Se.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

Ermenegildo said:


> “The extraordinary footage that follows is a compilation of multiple runs by five cheetahs during three days of filming. Using a Phantom camera filming at 1200 frames per second while zooming beside a sprinting cheetah, the team captured every nuance of the cat’s movement as it reached top speeds of 60+ miles per hour.
> 
> Cheetahs are the fastest runners on the planet. Combining the resources of National Geographic Magazine and the Cincinnati Zoo, and drawing on the skills of an incredible crew, we documented these amazing cats in a way that’s never been done before. Winner of the 2013 National Magazine Awards for best Multimedia piece of the year.”


Do you see how they don't waste a single motion. When you see olympic athletes, they have a certain amount of left and right and up and down motion. It's inevitable in the human body. The cheetah's aren't wasteful at all. It's pure, forward momentum. Just think of all that control! They aren't bouncing or swinging as they run. I LOVE that! All of that energy just going into speed. From that perspective, they're more like stream lined great whites cutting through water than a four legged creature. They barely connect with the ground. Amazing footage.

ETA: and look at the center of gravity. Those hind feet go so far forward. Their center of gravity is kept directly down the center of their body. Always in perfect balance. Never tipping.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

D'awwww, some love for the Se doms <3 

Animals, man.


----------

